
the bubble cycle is replacing the business cycle - matstc
http://www.harpers.org/archive/2008/02/0081908
======
matstc
"There are a number of plausible candidates for the next bubble, but only a
few meet all the criteria. [...] There is one industry that fits the bill:
alternative energy, the development of more energy-efficient products, along
with viable alternatives to oil, including wind, solar, and geothermal power,
along with the use of nuclear energy to produce sustainable oil substitutes,
such as liquefied hydrogen from water. [...] The candidates for the 2008
presidential election, notably Obama, Clinton, Romney, and McCain, now invoke
“energy security” in their stump speeches and on their websites. Previously,
“energy independence” was more common, and perhaps this change in terminology
is a hint that a portion of the Homeland Security budget will be allocated for
alternative energy, a potential boon for startups."

